# Bluesmaven's Baby Bunny Blog



## Bluesmaven (Feb 20, 2011)

On January 4th, 2011 I was given a bunny to be company for my 8+ year old rabbit king. She was 10 weeks old at that time and I named her Josephine after Josephine Baker. King is named after Freddie King. Anyway, on the 29th of January 2011 Josephine has a litter of 8 babies. On day 5 sadly one of them dies. At this writing they are 3 weeks old.

Here's today's video.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/SanLU-PRoc8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute video. 

So is King the father of the babies? She was very young to have babies, how is she doing?

Are you keeping all of them? If so are you going to get them all fixed? 

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 20, 2011)

no King wasn't the father, he's been neutered since 2003.The mother was pregnant when I got her. I don't plan to keep the babies. They are so cute and I wish I could, I will probably keep 1. The rest I will find homes for.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah that would be alot of bunnies.lol

Is that King in your Avitar? Very cute bunny, i love the colour.

Susan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 20, 2011)

There are photos of king and josephine in the gallery. The avatar is one of the babies eating mama's food.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Feb 25, 2011)

latest video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZW1LpkrVNo[/ame]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

sherill we needs pics in ur blog!! come on show off those babies!..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2011)

they are very cute.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Here's the latest video, they are 5 weeks old now

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/V7d4-tJMSk0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 7, 2011)

Baby Bunnies Album

Photos from day 1


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 8, 2011)

A lot of the photos are here


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 8, 2011)

My stained glass.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/slideshow/535116047ctTKSC


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow your Stained Glass pictures are beautifu.

I can hardly wait to see the bunny one you do.

Bunnies are adorable. How many you going to keep?:biggrin:

WSusan


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks I love doing stained glass! I think I'm gonna make the rabbit panel 3'x3' I want to do another large one.

I plan on keeping 1 and I have a home for 2 so still need to find homes for 4 but they aren't old enough to go yet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2011)

How are the two buns getting along?

By the way your stained glas pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

So cute! I love the otter stained glass. I'm a big fan of stained glass. It's something I would like to learn in the future.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

King and Josephine get along ok as far as I can tell. They are separated. King has his side and Josephine has her side of the room. The babies are SUPPOSED to stay on Josephine's side but they break in to Kings side every now and then. They are 6 weeks old now. They are getting big. I'm hoping to take them to get sexed today.

Thanks for the compliments on my stained glass, I really enjoy doing it. The otter was my first piece, I learned a lot on that piece. I like to do all my own designs just because I don't want to ever get in trouble with the copyright police. I couldn't afford to be sued so it's all my own design.

It's relatively easy to do and sometimes a tad expensive. In 2003 a roll of solder cost $5.49 and now it costs between $14 and $18 depending where you get it. Crazy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 14, 2011)

The glass is awesome and the bunnies are getting cuter all the time.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! Just about to post updated pictures!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

baby 1 boy





baby 2 girl





baby3 boy





baby4 girl





baby 5 boy





baby 6 girl





baby 7 girl


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 14, 2011)

Proud mama Josephine






She has a heart on her face


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 9, 2011)

Found good homes for 5 of the babies need homes for 2 more.


----------

